# Glowing Red LED Eyes?



## Uncle Fred (Aug 27, 2007)

For my haunt, I think it would be cool if I had glowing red eyes. I see LEDs in everything now; I imagine it would be possible to kit-bash some cheap LED item and put the lights on my mask some how. 

Has anyone done this? I'd be curious to see how it turned out.

Seems that eye appliances for make-up aren't on the market these days. Issues with vision I guess?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You might consider something like Froglights, they're sold on ebay for a buck or two, and they are a self contained package, with the battery included. You can buy LEDs and wire them yourself, but you need to weigh the cost for parts and labor against buying premade pieces.


----------



## Phantom Scarecrow (Sep 27, 2011)

If you have a Dollar Tree store nearby, they are selling "Finger Lights", LED flashlights that go on your fingertips, pack of four for $1. You get one of each colour of red, white, blue, and green. The light is about 1"x1/2"x1/2", with two button batteries and a switch in each. You could dismantle them and remove the LEDs, and wire the LEDs to the battery pod, or if your mask has room just glue the whole thing into the inside so the light shines upwards. My Scarecrow has flashing yellow LED eyes- the head is a batting helmet covered in burlap with the LED clusters (Designed to use in car tail lights) glued to the helmet brim.l I have a circuit board flasher and battery in my hand with the wire going up my sleeve to the head. I can make the eyes flash by holding one switch on, keep them lit with a second switch, and make the mouth light up red with a third. 
My Pumpkin head has flickering "Tealight" candle LEDs in the eyes, but I look out through the mouth. My Phantom Stalk-around also has flickering yellow eyes. People always react positively to them.


----------



## JohnnyWard (Jun 17, 2013)

Uncle Fred said:


> For my haunt, I think it would be cool if I had glowing red eyes. I see LEDs in everything now; I imagine it would be possible to kit-bash some cheap LED item and put the lights on my mask some how.
> 
> Has anyone done this? I'd be curious to see how it turned out.
> 
> Seems that eye appliances for make-up aren't on the market these days. Issues with vision I guess?


Have you used these lights for haunting . SOrry for old thread reply but I am new to haunting field and looking every single opportunity to gather information from experienced persons.. Please reply.. Thanks:googly::googly:


----------



## JohnnyWard (Jun 17, 2013)

JohnnyWard said:


> Have you used these led flashlights for haunting . SOrry for old thread reply but I am new to haunting field and looking every single opportunity to gather information from experienced persons.. Please reply.. Thanks:googly::googly:


Still waiting for reply


----------



## TheMikeBarrera (Aug 6, 2015)

These are the LED eyes I use in all of my props. There electric instead of battery, seems to be alot more dependable Hope this helps.

personal ebay link removed by moderator


----------

